# It’s already too hot for walkies



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

We're dealing with the same. Summer here in the southeastern US is hot and muggy, but usually the unrelenting dragon's breath heat lasts only about 6 weeks, from the end of June to the beginning of August. By the second week of August the nighttime temps are back in the 60s, cooling off at least part of the day. This year, however, the heat came early, in May, and it has persisted, if unevenly. Mia and I are coping by walking only near water, and luckily she's older so a short walk suffices.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

we've had a heat advisory here and i'm doing my best to adjust Kirby's routine to the sudden intense heat that i wasn't expecting for at least another few weeks. Kirby has had to accept fewer lunch time sniffy romps as it's far too hot on the pavement mid-day and evening walks are considerably shorter because of the lingering heat. early morning seems to be the only cool-ish time he can really run on a long line which makes for an odd change of schedule. he seems to appreciate waking up earlier more than i do, so at least one of us is a "morning" creature. 😂


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

It is SO HOT in my part of the country. Like record breaking, triple digits for 3 days in a row with no end in sight HOT. I think on Monday the high was 100 with an index of 110. And, of course, it is a dense, humid heat. I have given up my bed to sleep on the couch downstairs because it is too hot for the dogs. Sunday night it was around 80 degrees upstairs and even with the fan they couldn't get comfortable. The final straw was Jeffrey standing next to the bed panting in my face. 

The problem with downstairs, aside from my poor hips and shoulder, is that Jeffrey wakes up at 3 am and decides it is time to play. He barks and drags toys around and is an overall annoyance until I tell him to lay down. 

On Saturday it will be ONLY 90 degrees. That's the lowest before we bump back up to the 100s. It's too early for this!!!!!!!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

104 heat index on the porch. Too hot to even get up early to walk. We're trying to keep those poodle feet off the hot pavement.


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

We're dealing with similar conditions where I am. Elmer is already used to a 6:30/7am walk (I'm still trying to adjust), but even those have left me sweaty and him panting this week. 
Our real trouble is in the evenings though. He gets increasingly antsy from about 4pm on, and it's just too hot to do anything outside. By 9pm, he's loosing his mind and it still too hot to do much outside. We have a few games that can be played inside, but that only keeps the evening crazy-eyes at bay for so long...


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

We've already hit 113 this year in Arizona and it will soon be even higher with nighttime lows not getting below 85. Wally and I both despise this time of year. I've been thinking about getting Susan Garrett's Crate Games online course. Would that be appropriate for a dog who already likes his crate, or is it really just meant to teach your dog to like the crate? Any thoughts?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

When we were in Colorado, it was ridiculously hot. When we were driving through the Texas panhandle and New Mexico to and from Colorado, it was ridiculously hot. It's still ridiculously hot here at home. We don't go outside fro more than a few minutes, usually.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Puppy Love - I lived in metro Phoenix for 15 years. One day 115 degree heat and my AC went out. Called realtor same day and put the house on the market. Sold very quickly and I headed East. Still times I miss the desert.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

PennyDog said:


> Maybe I should douse Penny in some water when we set off on walks until this heat is gone.


That is not a bad idea. Douse or spritz the tummy area too. I’ve seen cooling coats that you wet and put on your dog. I don’t know how well they work but I’m considering buy one to try. I would buy boots but my dogs hate them.

My minipoos only go out long enough to potty then back inside. We train and exercise indoors when the weather is too hot.

My Babykins is especially sensitive, she can develop ulcerative colitis above 70 degrees Fahrenheit so I’ve learned to watch the weather report and be very careful. I try to keep the dogs walking on grass and maximize shade when it’s hot. I use a cold wet washcloth and rub it on Babykins trunk to dampen her when it’s very hot.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

People were walking with dogs during the heat of the day at a street fair this weekend. It was 87°F/30°C. C-R-A-Z-Y.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I got cooling towels on Amazon that are 40x12”. They’re the perfect length to wrap twice around Phoebe’s neck. They’re also perfect for people necks… we all share.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Be aware that most cooling towels or coats work by evaporation. If you live in a very humid area, they don't work as well. And they don't protect feet from hot pavement.


----------

